
Computer Created a ‘New Rembrandt’ After Analyzing Paintings - bootload
http://www.techienews.co.uk/9742582/computer-painted-new-rembrandt-after-analyzing-his-work/
======
sp332
The actual site for the project:
[https://www.nextrembrandt.com/](https://www.nextrembrandt.com/) It has some
weird scrolling effects.

------
bootload
source:
[https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/717845058871910401](https://twitter.com/zedshaw/status/717845058871910401)

